# Lost my enthusiasm



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I haven't done anything with my fish tank in months. I've lost all enthusiasm that I used to have. I used to be so into my 55 gallon tank planting it adding fish etc. I just lost it all. I would love to get back into it. I absolutely loved it. How should I get back into it? Anyone encounter this?


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

time to buy a second tank.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds like you are ready to advance to the next level--try a different, more challenging tank, like biotopes, breeding, saltwater, a heavily planted tank, etc. A challenge will create interest.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or stock a new fish or change the stocking entirely.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I think this happens every now & then in every hobby no matter what it may be. I'm into a lot of other hobbies myself and I know there are times when my enthusiasm for each hobby goes up and down at times. One thing that helps me to keep excited about this hobby is to change around tanks (decor) every once in awhile as well as upgrading a bit with new species or a larger tank.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

It's also always possible your enthusiasm won't return. I've had a couple hobbies I tried work that way. Once the majority of the learning was done I lost interest (that's the fun part for me with this sort of hobby, the learning - my other big hobby, backpacking, and back-country kayaking, keeps my interest by allowing for lots of new places to do those things). This hobby has the advantage of LOTS of critters to learn about.


----------



## tchoke (Dec 1, 2013)

went through this as well.. gave my nephew some fishes next thing you know they cant stop talking about the fishes so i give him more and i start to buy more fishes
for me... coming from a 60 gallon i always wanted to upgrade so this week im upgrading to a 125 and now im back on this forum again lol


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Time for a road trip ! Visit some LFS or other folks who you know in the hobby who also share your passion. If you're not part of a club, join one. The MASI is in your area. An awesome group of folks who get together and just talk fish! And as others have said, perhaps it's time to buy another tank! Diversify :thumb:


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys, this forum has been great in learning and just overall quality! I've learned sooo much more than I ever thought I would. I feel I know more than the average worker at petsmart. St. Louis has some great LFS that I might just go check out after Christmas!  Any ideas on what kind of a tank I should start?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

African cichlids, an all male peacock/hap tank or a mbuna tank


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've never even had a Cichlid tank, I'm really thinking about it. I have a 10 gallon planted and my 55 is planted but looks horrible right now because I've done nothing with it.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

I definitely want very colorful fish in my tank. I've always loved the electric yellow cichlids I've saw. Also the Demasoni's.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Demasoni and yellow labs go well together. You could gut the 55 gallon and redo it with pool filter sand and some nice rocks and get some labs and demasoni in there. Ask in the malawi section about correct numbers of each. Demasoni will kill eachother to some extent so be ready for a little carnage.

If you want a relatively carnage free tank, stock it with some yellow labs and a few different nice peacocks.









Firefish peacock









Bi-color 500 peacock









German red peacock


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

That fire peacock is absolutely amazing!


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

What type of fish are currently housed in your 55?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

An assortment. 10 Tiger barbs, 5 Harlequin Rasboras, 3 white danios, 2 plecos, and 2 dwarf gouramis.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

I too would agree that changing stock will probably bring back the excitement of the hobby. You mentioned your tank was planted, is that still the case? If so take advantage of those plants and go with an Australian Rainbow tank. Rainbows are very active, provide unbelievable color are widely available and are just an awesome animal. You would have no problem finding Red Iranian, Turquoise, Boesemani and Neon Dwarfs. Additionally Yellows, Goydor River and Red Iranian are common place anymore. Your other obvious choice for a planted tank would be SA Cichlids including Angels, Rams and Appistos. You could go with some smaller CA Cichlids as well. Otherwise simply go with African Cichlids.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do plecos get along with Cichlids? I don't want to just kill all my other fish, what would I do with them lol?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only pleco I would do with Africans is the bristlenose. Your other fish can be sold to a fellow fish club member.


----------

